# On Panel - but no job offer??



## elainem (16 Jun 2013)

Hi! I am on a public sector panel - I am no 56 on the panel, and there are 110 on the whole panel. There have been 90 posts offered out to those on the panel - all of the first 70 posts were down the country, including Meath/Louth and Kildare.  All these posts must have been taken as there has been no re-offering of these posts which is what usually happens. The final 20 posts were offered in Dublin. I applied for all 20 posts, and have been told I am between 32 and 53 on the panel for these posts. Can anyone explain how this can be so - since all the first 70 posts appear to have been taken, and I was originally 56th on the panel before any jobs were offered. How do panels work? I'm totally confused how I can still be so far down on the panel given that 70 posts seem to have already been taken. Would welcome some comment/advice.


----------



## Luternau (16 Jun 2013)

From my experience, the panel is formed from those not offered an initial postion. Maybe its not the same here.
Can you elaborate on how you can be both 56th and between 32nd and 53rd on the same panel? All seems quite confusing!


----------



## elainem (16 Jun 2013)

*Panel*

Hi! Lutternau, I understand that for some jobs in Dublin, say Tallaght, I am no 32 on the Panel, but for jobs, say in Lucan, I am no 53 on the panel. In Dublin North - Drumcondra, Marino etc, it seems like I am somewhere in between, say 40th on the Panel. When all the interviews were completed initially before any job offers were made, I was no 56th on the panel. After 70 posts have already been offered, I can't understand how I am not higher on the panel for the 20 posts I applied for. I have never been on a panel before, so it's all very confusing.


----------



## Luternau (16 Jun 2013)

I think you answered your own question -it seems there are multiple panels and you can be on lots of them at different positions. The 70 positions offered are not relevant as you did not apply for these positions. So, 20 positions were offered in Dublin and you have moved up, but not necessarily by 20 positions on each panel. Thats how I see it anyway!


----------



## elainem (17 Jun 2013)

*Panels*

Thanks, Lutternau, that makes some sense, though I'm still a little confused as it was a national panel, and the job title is the same for all the jobs offered. Anyway, will just have to wait and see if I get one.


----------



## Billo (17 Jun 2013)

elainem said:


> Hi! I am on a public sector panel - I am no 56 on the panel, and there are 110 on the whole panel. There have been 90 posts offered out to those on the panel - all of the first 70 posts were down the country, including Meath/Louth and Kildare.  All these posts must have been taken as there has been no re-offering of these posts which is what usually happens. The final 20 posts were offered in Dublin. I applied for all 20 posts, and have been told I am between 32 and 53 on the panel for these posts. Can anyone explain how this can be so - since all the first 70 posts appear to have been taken, and I was originally 56th on the panel before any jobs were offered. How do panels work? I'm totally confused how I can still be so far down on the panel given that 70 posts seem to have already been taken. Would welcome some comment/advice.



How do you know how many jobs have been offered or re-offered in each area ?


----------



## tallpaul (17 Jun 2013)

Generally the way panels work is as follows:
*you are assinged a place on a panel (say #56); 
*Each position is then offered in sequence until a post is accepted; 
*The person accepting the post is removed from the panel;
*Your position on the panel doesn't change (you are still 56th on the panel) but obviously the number ahead of you remaining changes;
*if you refuse a location, you remain on the panel but will not be offered a position in that location again. Therefore people before and after you on a panel will have been appointed;

In your case there were 50 or so people ahead of you AND behind you. The seventy posts could well have been filled 'down the country' (as you say) by a significant number of people after you on the panel. By definition those remaining are in the same boat as you and are probably waiting for Dublin posts and it seems a goodly number are in the first 50. 

It may also be the case that not all of the 70 posts were filled, as you assume, from the panel in that there were no takers for some of the posts. Once everyone refused, the employer had to make alternative arrangements but everyone stayed on the panel.


----------

